# Ishi’s Baked Beans



## Ishi (Jun 12, 2018)

Growing up our family lived on Baked Beans and to this day when there is a family get together Baked Beans will be on the table guaranteed. Now with a BBQ Baked Beans are a must. This recipe is very different as I don’t have a set recipe it’s all on feel, taste, and adjustments over time. I’ll give the basics on the main ingredients in this recipe to get that wonderful color which will tell the mind that they will taste good.












My mother said if you want that beautiful color you need sugar.
When I Smoke meats ranging from two to four people I’ll use 2-3 cans of Van Camps Beans (small ones).  Never use Bush’s Beans as a substitute as that will defeat the purpose. Just plain ol Beans is what you want to use. I’ll drain one can if I’m using two cans if I’m using 3 cans I’ll drain two of them. To much juice in the beans will make them to runny. The goal is semi thick.






Here we go, now these are approximate amounts as I don’t measure the ingredients I just dump in the spices.
1/2- 3/4 cup dark Dark Sugar or molasses.
3/4-1  cup of your favorite BBQ sauce
2 Tsp Mustard Power
2 Tsp Paprika
1/2 tablespoon cumin
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder or salt
1/2 tablespoon onion powder or salt.
1/4 tablespoon Cheyenne Pepper. 
Several slices of Bacon 
Chili seasoning can also be used, jalapeños, onions.
The sky is the limit on the ingredients you can put in this pot it joy. Over time you will be able to adjust ingredients to your likings but remember the SUGAR;)
This glass bowl is only used for Baked Beans.






Mix everything up in the glass dish or disposal tin pan. Now cut your bacon into strips and layer on top. Cover the top generously with bacon. More Bacon = More grease for more flavor:confused:
They can be cooked at 350 degrees for about one hour. 
For a long Smoke if you’re around 225-240 degrees they can cook for at least 4-5 hours.
Now once they are being cooked never ever stir the beans. The goal is to get the top crusty plus you want that awesome color and beautiful looking Bacon. Cook them to long and they will dry out.
Sorry for the long post but Baked Beans is serious stuff.






Questions post them up and this thread is just in time for a Father’s day Smoke. Also post up your pot of beans here I’m anxious to see them. Have a great Father’s Day weekend.


----------



## nanuk (Jun 12, 2018)

Excellent writeup!

Thanks for this.
To my mind, this is perfect Camp food made over an open fire, tented with some large foil or cover to get the fire smoke.
and now that I have a smoker that can cook, even better!
I will be trying these!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 12, 2018)

We love baked beans!!  Yours have some great color and look fantastic!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 12, 2018)

Beans,beans,good for the heart....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice write up and delicious looking baked beans. I prefer thicker baked beans also as that's how my grandma and mother made them. Always from scratch no canned beans at all. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2018)

Those are some good looking baked beans!
Thanks for sharing the recipe!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

Those Beans look Awesome, Ishi!!:)
Great Tutorial !
Like.
Copied & Printed !!!

Bear


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 13, 2018)

They do look delicious!
Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## David Leopold (Jul 6, 2018)

Just made my first smoker beans today. I based it loosely on your method and another smoked bean recipe online. 

Two cans of navy beans and one can of red kidney, just for some variation. From there, like you I just sorta roughly eyeballed my measurements, mostly because I didn’t feel like cleaning measuring cups. Haha. 

3/4c brown sugar
1/3c molasses 
1c ketchup
2tbsp Worcestershire 
Swig of maple syrup my dad makes himself. 
1 onion finely chopped. 

All went in a roasting dish and onto bottom rack of my MES while I smoked a rack of ribs above it to drip all over it! The trimmings from cutting them St. Louis style went in the beans too. 

AND...smoke a pork tenderloin above it too. After a couple hours I chopped the tenderloin and added it to the pot of beans. 

Beans smoked for about 6hrs at 225. They were a little lacking in colour so I fired em in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes and that finished them off!! INCREDIBLE!!!

Making a pot to take for a potluck next weekend.


----------



## Ishi (Jul 9, 2018)

David Leopold said:


> View attachment 369768
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those BB look awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

Dang, those beans look good.


----------

